# BodyKits



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi, My name is Travis , I'm new at this so bare with me . I have a 99' Sentra GXE. At this time I am wondering if there are some bodykits out there besides the drift kit , stillen , R33 Skyline , and there is a few others that I can't think of at the moment. If anyone knows of a bodykit for the Sentra (95-99) Please let me know I would really appreciate it very much.




Travis 99' Sentra


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know alot of body kit for that car.

i myself drive the 95 sentra.

i can get u whatever kit you like for a pretty decent price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

That would be great if I could recieve info. and pics. about the bodykits that you can get for a reseasonable price . I'm wanting a bodykit that don't look like factory at all. If you have any reply's to the information that I am looking for I would appreiciate it alot. 


Thanks, Travis 99' Sentra


----------

